# shark sheild



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys need some hlpe please i would like to use a shark sheild but it say that if you have had a peripheral vascular that i can not use one as three yrs ago i had a leg by-pass done as i had a blocked artery my doctor told not to use one 
but is there any thing else i acn use i have made foot long woddy stick like the shape of a baseball bat would that work or not hope you can help please


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The resident doctor may help Jimmy (Grinner - bulk billed -  ). Are you sure you can't use the S/S,? providing you don't touch the electrode with wet hands or clothing, you will not get a shock. Maybe ask your doctor again, but make sure he understands how it works.

A hand spear may be deterrent, but not as effective as a S/S which puts the shark off metres away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

unless your doc knows what a shark shield is, his no means " I have no idea what it is but I will say no to cover my ass from any liability should something go wrong "


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

filthy said:


> unless your doc knows what a shark shield is, his no means " I have no idea what it is but I will say no to cover my ass from any liability should something go wrong "


If the doc says no and the shark shield website says no. Seems like it should be no...... just saying


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

well put Dennis pretty straight forward


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Minny said:


> well put Dennis pretty straight forward


I found these claims astonishing, so checked it out myself. Here is an extract from the SS site.

_A large pulsing current is emitted from the Shark Shield antenna to produce the protective electric field. When unintentionally coming near or in contact with the antenna it is possible that muscle spasms can occur to various degrees and therefore the user may need to make adjustments to limit contact (for more information refer to FAQ's "will I get an electric shock).

In addition anyone with a pacemaker, are pregnant, or has a health condition that could be effected by the electric field should not use the device. Such health conditions include heart disease, a history of heart problems, *peripheral vascular decease*, and stroke, a history of fainting or epilepsy, or lung disease._

So, what can I say...

x2. DT you never cease to amaze.


----------



## jatzo (Oct 1, 2013)

DennisT said:


> filthy said:
> 
> 
> > unless your doc knows what a shark shield is, his no means " I have no idea what it is but I will say no to cover my ass from any liability should something go wrong "
> ...


critical thinker


----------

